# my custom Scott Scale SL - world lightest 29" MTB



## Moyo (Mar 23, 2019)

hello,
i am new to this forum and would like to introduce my MTB, a Scott Scale with a lot of custom parts

the detailed build thread can be found in the german ibc forum, follow the link.
With alot of pictures and descriptions. But its in german
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/scott-scale-und-spark-by-moyo.872588/

and also alot of pics will be found on my insta account 
https://www.instagram.com/vasilitsialos/

I start with the parts list and follow with actual pictures
Its a custom Scott Scale SL 29" MTB with 5.940g
looking forward to feedback and opinions


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I think it's super rad. I want one!

Great job.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Time to go SS and drop another 500g...


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Really cool build! It definitely brings to mind Gustav Gullholm's Scott Scale creation. It looks like you undercut him by going with the Answer fork. How does the performance on that fork compare to a Fox Float 32 SC? The Gemini integrated bars are also a nice touch.

Will you be taking this for some serious racing?


----------



## Moyo (Mar 23, 2019)

sissypants said:


> Really cool build! It definitely brings to mind Gustav Gullholm's Scott Scale creation. It looks like you undercut him by going with the Answer fork. How does the performance on that fork compare to a Fox Float 32 SC? The Gemini integrated bars are also a nice touch.
> 
> Will you be taking this for some serious racing?


thanks man!

I know Gustavs build good, his work was inspiring. And his bikes one of the cleanest Bike i ever see.
I cannot really compare the Fox and GA forks. I never had a fox.

The GA with its air suspension is only suitable for rough terrain to a limited extent, as it quickly becomes progressive and uncomfortable. This Fork its a better air pump lol. Mainly i have it a because of the weight.
However, its sufficient for my purposes, as I ride with the bike easy trails and easy terrain. The spring characteristic is very progressive and its quite stiff. Just as the whole bike is very stiff, through the whole carbon and therefore becomes very uncomfortable if it gets too rough. 
Therefore it is only conditionally suitable as a racing bike. 
But it is fast like the wind.
and always nice to see the face when someone lifts it up. wooow lol


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I just looked up those bars. Holy crap. I didn't think something could be more expensive than the Syncros Fraser IC SL, but those are almost twice the cost.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

How do you find your Maxxis tyres . I got a lot of hate saying they aren't proper MTB tyres but I find they grip well . They have low tread to save weight but so what .


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

*my custom Scott Scale SL - world lightest 29" MTB*

Very cool build.

Interesting the spokes work with the extralite hubs. Any difficulty there or was it no big deal? Do those spokes last longer than something like a Sapim CX-Ray? The steel spokes seem to relax and fatigue over time. I wonder if these new spokes won't have those issues.

That saddle looks nice, how are you finding it? I currently use a Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio which has been good to me but I wouldn't mind something lighter, as it's 130g or so.


----------



## Moyo (Mar 23, 2019)

litany said:


> Very cool build.
> 
> Interesting the spokes work with the extralite hubs. Any difficulty there or was it no big deal? Do those spokes last longer than something like a Sapim CX-Ray? The steel spokes seem to relax and fatigue over time. I wonder if these new spokes won't have those issues.
> 
> That saddle looks nice, how are you finding it? I currently use a Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio which has been good to me but I wouldn't mind something lighter, as it's 130g or so.


The choice for the Berd spokes fell for weight reasons. About durability and stiffness etc, there are so far little experience or knowledge. Had previously driven superspokes and honestly say little difference. Of course, a lightweight project will provide little or other knowledge than, for example, a trails or enduro oriented bike. 
I chose the saddle kombi because I wanted to have it clean and light and a bit custom if course. 
However, be careful, they are extremely stiff and do not yield a millimeter. A correction is no longer possible. If the saddle is not properly adjusted to you, it can mean pain in the end. I will change the saddle shape of my and to a speedneedle. Is more comfortable than the current hlod saddle imo.


----------



## arhistudio (Jan 21, 2021)

This is not the worlds lightest mtb !!! My 29r Focus Raven (with >100 kg weight limit) weights 5624gr with all paint !!!


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

arhistudio said:


> This is not the worlds lightest mtb !!! My 29r Focus Raven (with >100 kg weight limit) weights 5624gr with all paint !!!


completely assembled? pics please


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

diamondback1x9 said:


> completely assembled? pics please


I was hoping for a follow up as well. I'm as WW as anyone here, but a rideable 12-lb 29er seems like a challenge. (Maybe full rigid?)


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

phlegm said:


> I was hoping for a follow up as well. I'm as WW as anyone here, but a rideable 12-lb 29er seems like a challenge. (Maybe full rigid?)


not a weight weenie myself but i find light bikes interesting...


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Op out of curiosity how much did this build cost? How much is the sum of all the parts?


----------

